# The long awaited: Pics of my new hair!!



## TipTopTap (Jul 21, 2005)

One of my old hair (just for good measure):
http://community.webshots.com/photo/...88146071MeUVln

New hair from the front:
http://community.webshots.com/photo/...01135676sYDtGN

The side:
http://community.webshots.com/photo/...01135688pcTZRy

And just for fun (I love this hat):
http://community.webshots.com/photo/...01135680ohmmFE

Edit to Add:
Thank you so much everyone for all your advice!  It made my consultation with the hairdresser so much smoother, I love the results!


----------



## Shawna (Jul 21, 2005)

I will hunt you down and cut your hair myself if you ever grow it long again.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I absolutely love it!  You are obviously having success with styling it now.  It is so stinking cute.  Post some FOTD's with your new do


----------



## TipTopTap (Jul 22, 2005)

Alrighty then!  I already have a touch-up scheduled Sept 10th, so no need to worry.  Plus I love how short it is.  Shampooing is actually fun now, every other day I re-enact the scene from Ferris Bueller's Day Off where he's in the shower- fun stuff, seriously.

And my First FOTD is this one. I Used:
Eyes:
Jordana Eyefixation in Champagne Craze
MAC tan pigment on lid
NYX Purple in crease

Face:
MAC moistureblend concealer
Rimmel Cream blush in Coral Kiss (amazing stuff ppl)

Lips:
NYX Paprika Sparkle (HG!! This color is prettier than my lipglasses!)

Now if only I can figure out how to post without using a link.

And yes, after a week of difficult mornings, I finally got a routine down for getting my hair to style.  Or else it looks like a poufy beatles-ish fro. Not attractive

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 22, 2005)

o i love it! its soooooooooooooo cute!! thanks for coming back and posting pics. i was thinking about you the other day and if you cut it off!! you look so cute and flirty!!! you look totally different! and your face doesnt look as long!!! you look great!!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow this hair style suits you.  You look cute! I like this new look.


----------



## Mandaryna (Jul 26, 2005)

It looks awesome,you look totally different,and it's cute.I like your hat


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 6, 2005)

wow!  i really like it - shorter hair definitely suits you!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 18, 2005)

Short suits you! Looks really nice!


----------



## NIXIE (Aug 23, 2005)

WOW!
Your hair was sooo long!
I would love to have hair that length!
Your hair's lookin' very cute now!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Aug 31, 2005)

your hair looks great! very trendy.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 9, 2005)

Super cute, especially with the hat! I love short hair and it looks great on you!!!


----------



## jlhinbrisvegas (Sep 9, 2005)

The hair style really suits you.  It is very cute!


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 9, 2005)

WOW! You look amazing with short hair!! Dont let it grow that long again! It looks so much healthier and you can see your face!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 13, 2005)

Very nice, it suits you better than long hair.


----------

